# What battery are you running?



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wondering what other R32,R33 & R34 GTR owners are using as im on my third battery and it looks to be on its way out.I've been using the Odyssey Dry Cell batteries and they are great but if you don't drive the car for a few weeks they go dead.

My cars been off the road for a few years and i've stuck a Numax charger on to it.Hopefully it'll charge the damn thing! (If not it'll have to be a new unit)

Just interested to see what other members are using...


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I use a normal Bosch _(the largest one I could fit)_ from Halfords on my R33. I had to alter the cars terminals to make it work but that was hardly a problem. I've left the car for three weeks without being driven and its started without issue but my Skyline is a daily. Same battery has been on my car for three years plus now....

I can have a looksee in the boot and give you the model number if that helps?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

K66 SKY said:


> I use a normal Bosch _(the largest one I could fit)_ from Halfords on my R33. I had to alter the cars terminals to make it work but that was hardly a problem. I've left the car for three weeks without being driven and its started without issue but my Skyline is a daily. Same battery has been on my car for three years plus now....
> 
> I can have a looksee in the boot and give you the model number if that helps?


That would be very helpful. :thumbsup: Would you also know what the cold cranking amps are on it ?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

BOB GTR34 said:


> *That would be very helpful. :thumbsup: Would you also know what the cold cranking amps are on it ?*


_Cor, its bloody cold outside!_ :chuckle:

Its a Bosch S5 Silver Plus - 780A (EN) 77Ah - 0 092 S50 080

HTH!


----------



## DazWRC (Oct 30, 2017)

Get a C-Tek on it if the car is not getting used or a good trickle charger, will keep the battery at good constant power level. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

+1 for the C-Tek! Wish I had one when I had an Optima yellow (great battery!) lack of use wasn't a problem, but cold weather and the alarm killed it.  Can't remember what is in there ATM, but I will get another Optima in the future and keep it looked after with the C-Tek charger.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Do you have a part number for the CTek charger?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Red Duke said:


> +1 for the C-Tek! Wish I had one when I had an Optima yellow (great battery!) lack of use wasn't a problem, but cold weather and the alarm killed it.  Can't remember what is in there ATM, but I will get another Optima in the future and keep it looked after with the C-Tek charger.



I think the alarm plus tracker killed mine but I've also had issues with my charger as it blew up the last batteries. I had sent it back to the supplier and they returned it to me saying it's not a faulty unit. 

Didn't make sense as it never cut the voltage down, its advertised - Connect & Forget


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Now there's a question! Can't remember is the honest answer, lol. Mine looks like the XS0.8, had it for a couple of years now so I'll have to check to be sure. Possibly the MXS3.8 as I think mine has extra lights on it...

It does trickle charge, condition and maintain the battery though, brought a couple of my older batteries back to life too. Has a handy connector you fit to each terminal and then use a quick plug to connect the C-Tek to your car and the mains for charging.


----------



## DazWRC (Oct 30, 2017)

BOB GTR34 said:


> Do you have a part number for the CTek charger?



Quite a few places sell them, this where I got mine,  what I would recommend is fit the spade connectors direct to your battery terminals and that’s really job done, that way you have a colour coded dongle too with three different colours, red, amber and green, leave this Connected to the battery, the single will warn you of the level of power in your battery, fully charged, ok and needs charging, also this way you don’t need to mess with tools or the crocodile clips as this connector will just plug straight into the c-tek when need, sorted.  
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/160927753460


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamont1990 (Nov 2, 2015)

I had to replace my battery not so long ago, I just got a varta with the same size terminals so there was no hassle and it works perfect and wasn't expensive.


----------



## In71ce (Aug 16, 2015)

Ive got the Odyssey PC925 with a 3A Ctek charger. Its lasted over 5 years. The battery is on the large size but can leave it up plugged for a few weeks.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm using now a Bosch S4 001. It's nearly the same size as OEM but it's stronger, car starts easily. I put some JIS adapters.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a giant thing. Forget the exact specification but something like 110AH with a CCA of around 800.

Used to use a Ctek charger which was fine until it ran out of warranty then failed in short order. Have used a Maypole charger since (essentially the same as the Ctek) which has been fine.

The giant battery has been generally excellent. Only problem was after the Ctek failed (over Christmas) the battery eventually drained. Once they have been flat they never seem to be quite the same again so I replaced it. To be fair I could have tried recovering it with a reconditioner but really couldn't be bothered.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

On my 34 optima yellow top is great no issues, and had a red top optima on my last 34 and had no issues with that either


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm using a PC680 and keep it topped with a Ctek MXS 5.0..


TT


----------



## spark_s (Jan 19, 2015)

ctek mxs 5.0 also, never had any problems using this with various batteries.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Ctek charger is a must
I use a Halfords battery 5 yr warranty


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally got it all sorted today with a trip to halfords they gave me a bosch battery and i got the car back up and running, just need to get a ctek charger now. 

Thank you all for your comments and advice.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've used a Halfords battery in the past too, think it was a Nissan Micra battery? HB-054? Worked great until I replaced it with the Optima. Just wish I'd had the CTec sooner! :thumbsup:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Red Duke said:


> *I've used a Halfords battery in the past too, think it was a Nissan Micra battery? *


Halfords gets knocked quite a bit on ye olde interwebs but they can be good and fairly competitively priced sometimes on these kinds of popular items. Ok you'll never be able to purchase all the parts to rebuild an RB26 from them BUT easy consumable stuff like oil filters, fluids, washers, polishes or wiper blades shouldn't cause their employees to into a part search melt down when asked.

Plus their _"Professional"_ range of tools isn't bad and the lifetime guarantee combined with late Store opening times can also be a godsend when working on ones pride and joy!

JM2PW!


----------



## Nissan GT-R London (Feb 27, 2018)

deleted


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

I've tried an Optima yellow top in the past and it lasted about a year. Since then I've used Varta 039 63AH 610 in the boot of my R32. Recently the battery seemed to be failing so I bought a CTEK charger which seems to have recovered it. My normal Halfords charger couldn't so I'm impressed with the CTEK.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

mambastu said:


> *I've tried an Optima yellow top in the past and it lasted about a year. *


_*Oh $hit!*_ 

Coz I've just stuck the knife in John Fuggles for not taking some time to find out if His latest Optima Battery Group Buy offering would fit in Our Skyline GT-R's :-

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/551450-yellow-top-battery-group-buy.html#post5636810

Guess Aki didn't have any problems with His Optima YT 925 SL - YTR 3.7 (8040-222) on His BCNR33 because Japan has a totally different climate to us here in the UK?!


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

They cost twice as much as a conventional battery, they're very heavy and I thought being a 'deep cycle' battery it would be much more tolerant to being flattened occasionally and recharged but that certainly didn't prove to be the case with mine. They also recommend their charger which is really expensive so I'll be sticking to conventional batteries for now.


----------

